# Citizens Centre, Paphos



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

I have read several times about a citizens center in Paphos that can assist with my residency. 

I am trying to find out about it now that and have used various search terms in the forum's search to try and find the details and now I can't find it.

I tried "citizens center", "citizens centre", "residents center", "residents centre", "immigration office", etc.

Can someone just post the details here for me and any others that might need it?

Thanks
Zach


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have read several times about a citizens center in Paphos that can assist with my residency.
> 
> ...


It is on Eleutheriou Avenue. As you come down to it you will pass a large supermarket/Veg shop on the left. A little further down on the right you will see a Bank of Cyprus. The advice centre is opposite. There is free parking at the back of the bank.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you know the address or the phone number or if they have a website?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

No, no, and no. 

Although the CAB is easy to find I expect that you will end up having to attend at immigration. You may as well go there to get your appointment in the first place. It is on the same road as the CAB:

Eletheriou Avenue

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> No, no, and no.
> 
> Although the CAB is easy to find I expect that you will end up having to attend at immigration. You may as well go there to get your appointment in the first place. It is on the same road as the CAB:
> 
> ...


You will not get much help with your residency there. They are good at everything else. You need to go to the immigration as Pete say. There you will get a list of documents you need for your so called interview. As I assume you will work as self employed you will have to fix that before you go also. If you need help, just call me, I have done exactly what you have to do now. You have my phone number


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sure, I'll give you a call but probably next week or the week after. I want to get moved into the house and then spend a week working to earn the money to cover what all of this has cost thus far! Then I'll start dealing with the immigration stuff. Hopefully its not going to be too hard.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Sure, I'll give you a call but probably next week or the week after. I want to get moved into the house and then spend a week working to earn the money to cover what all of this has cost thus far! Then I'll start dealing with the immigration stuff. Hopefully its not going to be too hard.


I am sure that it will go smooth. And you have 90 days to go on. 

Enjoy and welcome


----------

